# Interested in industrial work



## DotDot123 (Oct 30, 2016)

So I live around the Los Angeles area in California. 
I am about to finish an associates in lattc for electricial construction and maintenance.. 
I was interested particularly in wastewater treatment or something similar to that. 

1) Anyways I was just wondering what kind of certifications are out there that I can self-study for in order to boost my resume? 

2) Also, would it be wise to go for a bachelors as well or just go to straight to work? I was thinking a bachelors in construction management possibly.. maybe maybe not.

3) One last thing. I was interested in working in an internship for this before I graduate because I have 0 experience. Where is a good place to look?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Does your school have any sponsors that can help students find work after graduation?
In this field, school is important, but to find work, experience trumps anything.
Time you spend working in the trade.

You might be able to secure something with you AA degree.
But most likley you will have to start from the bottom and work your way up.
Have you considered an apprenticeship?


----------



## DotDot123 (Oct 30, 2016)

I tried getting an apprenticeship in the ibew local 11 for an inside wireman position around 2 possibly 3 years ago, passed the test but never got called in for an interview. Maybe the waiting list is just that big..

Anyways while I waited I figured I would just get an AA and go from there before becoming an apprentice. I couldn't really imagine myself getting an apprenticeship right off the bat without some connections so I went to school. 

The u.s. steel corporation come I think semesterly and test the 3rd and fourth semester students. Unfortunately I didn't pass along with the majority. Wasn't so much the difficulty as was the lack of knowledge of what was on the test.
I am not really sure of any other companies that come here.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

DotDot123 said:


> I tried getting an apprenticeship in the ibew local 11 for an inside wireman position around 2 possibly 3 years ago, passed the test but never got called in for an interview. Maybe the waiting list is just that big..
> 
> Anyways while I waited I figured I would just get an AA and go from there before becoming an apprentice. I couldn't really imagine myself getting an apprenticeship right off the bat without some connections so I went to school.
> 
> ...


Why not turn your AA into a EE?
I can't speak for the rest of the US, but here in SC you would find a job as soon as you got that 4 year degree.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Most community colleges have classes for varying parts of wastewater operations. I'd even look online and talk to some guys that are working in the field. There are back door means to those type things often.


----------

